# Your capitals



## NewYorkYankee1955 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey,
which country capitals have you been to?
I have been to:

New York (I live here - 10/10!!!)
The Hague (7/10)
Belfast (3/10)
Milano (6/10)
Saint Petersburg (10/10)
Istanbul (7/10)
Rio (11/10)
Toronto (9/10)
Sydney (8/10)
Cape Town (5/10)
Mumbai (1/10)


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

NewYorkYankee1955 said:


> Hey,
> which country capitals have you been to?
> I have been to:
> 
> ...


dude, new york is not a capital. actually, none of those are except for belfast (not really a national capital) and capetown.

as for me, 

DC, ottawa, london and tokyo.


----------



## Manchester Planner (Aug 19, 2005)

NewYorkYankee1955 said:


> Hey,
> which country capitals have you been to?
> I have been to:
> 
> ...


:lol: None of those are capital cities!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

:lol:


For me ( REAL capitals  )

Washington DC
Copenhagen
Berlin
Vienna
Oslo
Tokyo
Bern ( very briefly )
Kuwait City
London
Paris
Monaco ( does that count? )


----------



## Bodrum (Nov 26, 2005)

Paris
London
Amsterdam
Bruxelles
Berlin
Luxembourg
Warsaw
Prague
Vienna
(what about San Marino? )


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Me : Yangon , Bangkok , Beirut , Tel Aviv , Singapore ,Cairo , Libreville , Malabo , Cape Town , Madrid and Kuala Lumper !


----------



## will.exe (Aug 9, 2006)

National Capitals:
Ottawa
Washington
Paris
Monaco
Rome

Provincial/State:
Regina
Winnipeg
Toronto
Quebec
Columbus
Lansing
Nashville
Topeka
Oklahoma City
Indianapolis
Santa Fe 
Phoenix


----------



## grzes (Sep 3, 2004)

London, Paris, Copenhagen, Vienna, Warsaw


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Kuala Lumpur - I live here
Beijing
Sydney
Male
Singapore


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

Sarajevo,Zagreb,Ljubljana,Stockholm,Copenhagen
and Vancouver the provincial capital of B.C : )


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Glasgow, Scotland. (Real capital of Scotland)
London, England.
Brussels, Belgium.
Amsterdam, Holland.
Dublin, Ireland.
Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic.


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Warsaw, Copenhagen, Rome, Vienna, Paris, Oslo, Berlin, Mexico City, Seoul, Prague, Athens, Singapore, Bangkok, Luanda, Libreville, Nicosia, Amsterdam, London, Santo Domingo, Bratislava, Monaco


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

You mean the ones we've been to?

Then...

Buenos Aires
Montevideo
Ottawa

And I don't even know my country's capital!


----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

jlshyang said:


> Kuala Lumpur - I live here
> Beijing
> Sydney
> Male
> Singapore



Man, Sydney is not a capital.


----------



## will.exe (Aug 9, 2006)

I think we need to give some people a rundown of what capitals:lol: .

TORONTO is not a capital
NEW YORK is not a capital
SYDNEY is not a capital


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

TopperCity said:


> Man, Sydney is not a capital.


Woops, i forgot! I mean Canberra.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

London
Paris
Washington DC
Nairobi
Lilongwe


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Bern (many times)
Vaduz, just passing through some times
Rome and Vatican City (1990, 2000) plus several times on the airport
Paris (1991, 1993) plus many times on the airport and some passing throughs
London (many times 1986-1999)
Dublin (1993)
Belfast (1993)
Edinburgh (1993, 1995)
Helsinki (many times 1989-2000)
Oslo (1992, 1994)
Stockholm (many times 1989-2000)
Copenhagen (several times 1989-2000)
Amsterdam & Den Haag (1999)
Bruxelles (passed through 1995)
Luxemburg (passed through 1995)
Berlin (1989 and 1992)
Prague (just airport 1997)
Moscow (2001)
Ljubljana (1990 and 1992)
Athens (1990)
Belgrade (just passing by 1990)
Skopje (dito)
Zagreb (dito)
Lisboa (2003)
Antananarivo (1998)
Algiers (1993)
Jakarta (1994)
Kuala Lumpur (1994)


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ Man, you should've gone to Brasilia or Buenos Aires while you were living in South America!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Islamabad
London


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Singapore
Kuala Lumpur 
Beijing
Jakarta

:yes:


----------



## Subangite (Sep 20, 2005)

London, Edinburgh, Paris, Brussels, Bern, Luxembourg, Amsterdam/the Hague, Bratislava, Prague, Budapest, Vienna, Rome, Vatican City, Ljubljana, Zagreb, Sarajevo, Singapore, Kuala Lumpur, Jakarta, Canberra.


----------



## xXx carlos xXx (Oct 19, 2005)

beijing
manila
singapore
taipei


----------



## dave_chanh (Oct 10, 2005)

For me,
Amman
Athens
Bangkok
Beijing
Berlin
Bucharest
Jerusalem


----------



## Zombile (Jul 11, 2006)

Only european ones:
Berlin (2 times)
Bonn ( 100s of times wen it was still capital and afterwards)
Paris (1)
London (4)
Amsterdam (1) - Den Haag is only place of government, not capital! 
Munich (capital of the free state of Bavaria ;D) 1


----------



## Nacho_82 (Feb 13, 2005)

in order

Madrid
Paris
Mexico DF
Rome
Lisbon
London
Athens
Amsterdam

2007: Washington (I hope)


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Washington DC
Ottawa
London (in transit)
Abu Dhabi
Djibouti


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Paris
London
Brussels
Madrid
Prague 
Luxembourg D)
Tunis
Tokyo 
Whashington DC
Lima
Caracas


These are all that I can think of, maybe more but I haven't got them in mind


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

ISLAMABAD
paris
Abuja
London
Rome
Athens
Doha
Riyadh
Cairo
Beirut
Muscat


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

schmidt said:


> ^^ Man, you should've gone to Brasilia or Buenos Aires while you were living in South America!


I always wanted to see Brasilia - since I was a child but I never managed it  Most of the Paulistas I met also never saw the Capital... At least I was twice in Rio and that WAS at least a capital :lol: Would be especially interested in Santiago as well...


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Amsterdam
Brussels
Paris
Berlin
Vienna
Ljubljana
Andorra
San Marino
Oranjestad (Aruba)
Willemstad (Curacao)
Budapest
Bern
Luxembourg-city


----------



## Anniyan (Mar 23, 2005)

New Delhi
London
Edinburgh
Paris


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

Lisbon, London, Havana, Athens


----------



## Avens (Jan 19, 2006)

NewYorkYankee1955 said:


> Hey,
> which country capitals have you been to?
> I have been to:
> 
> ...


:lol: That's one of the funniest posts I've ever seen! None of those, other than Belfast, are capitals.

For me... London, Singapore, Pretoria, Canberra, Paris, Brussels, Berlin, Bern, Luxembourg... Think that's it actually. Ah well, only 18, plenty of time to add to the list.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Berlin
Copenhagen
Warsaw
Prague
Amsterdam
London


----------



## Cariad (Sep 22, 2005)

I have been too:

London - England
Cardiff - Wales
Edinburgh - Scotland
Belfast - Northern Ireland
Dublin - Ireland
Paris - France
Brussles - Belgium
Madrid - Spain
Copenhagen - Denmark
Bern - Switzerland
Vaduz - Lichtenstein
Isanbul - Turkey
Berlin - Germany
Bonn - East Germany (before the wall came down in 89)
Valletta - Malta
Lisbon - Portugal
Dar El Salem - Tanzania
Amsterdam - Nederlands
Singapore
Tokyo - Japan
Hong Kong - before 1997
Kuala Lumpur - Malaysia
Manilla - Phillapines
Canberra - Australia
Wellington - New Zealand
Stanley - Falkland Islands
Tunis - Tunisia
Suva - Fiji
Annatavario - Madagasgar
Warsaw - Poland
Athens - Greece


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Great list! 

Me stupid forgot Bonn in BRD (you mixed it up - WEST Germany  - I was there before the wall and in East Berlin before and after) and Cardiff...


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

Wellington
SIngapore
Jakarta
Canberra, and
Bandar Seri Begawan.....


----------



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

NewYorkYankee1955 said:


> Hey,
> which country capitals have you been to?
> I have been to:
> 
> ...





Cariad said:


> I have been too:
> 
> Isanbul - Turkey


Can you write well? And it isn't a capital.

BTW I didn't go any capital yet. But I'm going to go Ankara in 5 years


----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

Amsterdam
Brussels
London
Paris
Madrid
Rome
Caïro
Athens
San Marino
Andorra la Vella


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

Very few I guess only:
Washington DC
London
Nassau (Bahamas)


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Oslo
Stockholm
Copenhagen
Berlin
Bonn (when it was the capital for West germany)
Amsterdam
The Hague
Moscow
Bruxelles
Luxembourg
Bern
Wien
Vaduz
Paris
London
Prague
Madrid
Athens
Santo Domingo
Ulaan Bataar
Beijing
Hanoi
Bangkok
Vientiane
Singapore
(Taipei)
(Hong Kong)
(Macau)


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

NewYorkYankee1955 said:


> Hey,
> which country capitals have you been to?
> I have been to:
> 
> ...


What crack are you smoking?


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

regardless,

Ottawa (5 or 6)
Washington DC (2)
London (1)


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

DC 4
ISLAMABAD 7
LONDON 7.2?:lol:


----------



## Belgrade city (Nov 12, 2006)

Belgrade - I live here !
Madrid
Paris
Prague
Sofia
Rome
Athens
Budapest


----------



## minus (Aug 2, 2005)

Warsaw - where I live
Praha
Bratislava
Vilnius
Berlin
Luxembourg
Paris
London
Lisbon
Rome
Monaco (?)
San Marino (?)
Vaduz
Vienna
Zagreb
Athens
Budapest
Vatican (?)
Copenhagen


----------



## butch83 (Mar 24, 2006)

1. Copenhagen
2. Berlin
3. Stockholm
4. Warsaw
5. Vienna
6. Prague


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Vienna (d'oh)
Berlin
Rome
Ljubljana
Zagreb
Lisbon
Oslo
Stockholm
Helsinki
London
Dublin
Prague
Vaduz
San Marino
Bratislava
Wellington
Pretoria


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

You never were in Bern? As I never visited Vienna as you know - so we did at least both Vaduz :lol:


----------



## hy114 (Dec 9, 2006)

only two
Beijing (my hometown)

Wellington (i'm living here now)


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

Berlin,Amsterdam,Brussels,Luxembourg,London,Dublin,Moskow,Warsaw,Prague,Bratislava,Budapest,Bucharest,Vienna,Lubljana,Belgrade,Paris,Madrid,Lisbon,Rome,Bern,Mbane,Maseru,Gaborone,Pretoria,Maputo,Banjul,Accra,Paramaribo,Willemstad,Washington DC,Bangkok,Taipei,


----------



## andres8081 (Nov 10, 2006)

rio is not the capital of brasil. brasilia is.


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

Jakarta (my hometown ~ 7/10)
Kuala Lumpur (8/10)
London (8.5/10)


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

Middle East:
Abu Dhabi (UAE)
Riyadh (Saudi Arabia)
Beirut (Lebanon)
Muscat (Oman)

Europe:
Paris (France)
London (Britain)
Monaco
Bern (Switzerland)
Brussels (Belgium)
Amsterdam (Holland)

Asia:
Singapore
Bangkok (Thailand)
Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia)
Male (Maldives)

Oceania:
Wellington (New Zealand)


that's all.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

BTW everyone, NYC is not the capital city of the US. I think the first post got everyone off track, LOL. Its Washington D.C. 

Ok, my list

CAPITAL City/Number of the time's I've visited the place.

Riyadh-Saudi Arabia/1
London-England/5
Washington D.C.-U.S.A/1
Ottawa-Canada/1
Seoul-South Korea/1
Roma-Italia/1
Paris-France/2
Edinburgh-Scotland/2
Bern-Switzerland/1
Tokyo-Japan/1
Vatican City/1 (??)

Other major cities I have visited:
NYC
Istanbul
Busan, SK
Munich
Zurich
Venezia
Atlanta
Boston
Monterrey, Mexico

(I am going to Barcelona, Espana in the early weeks of January 2007) I cannot wait. People have been telling me that Barcelona is their favorite city. I also heard that when they visited Barcelona, they saw only 3 ugly people!!!!


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

Was, D.C (live)
Mexico City
Bridgetown = barbados
Paris
Dublin
London
Rome
Brussells
Kampala = uganda
Nairobi = kenya
Pretoria = RSA
Male = maldives
Lillongwe = malawi
Athens
Amsterdam


----------



## E-L-E-O-S (Mar 23, 2005)

Sofia
Athens
Skopje
Budapest
Prague
Belgrade
Zagreb
Ljubljana
Brussels
Stockholm
Vilnius
Amsterdam
Madrid
Paris
London
Dublin
Washington DC
+
Cardiff
Edinburgh
Belfast


----------



## Shanghai City (Jan 22, 2006)

Beijing
Berlin
Madrid
Tokyo 
Jakarta
Manila
Singapur
New Delhi
Bangkok
Hanoi
London 
Washington D.C.
Mexico City
Cairo
Paris
Luxemburg
Seoul
(Hongkong)
(Taipeh)
Dhaka
Athens


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Tokyo
Bangkok
Singapore
(Hong Kong)

Sacramento and Carson City... :lol:


----------



## PSVfanaat (Dec 13, 2006)

I've visited these capitals:

Amsterdam (*The Netherlands*, NOT Holland!!!)
Brussels (Belgium)
Dublin (Ireland), a few times
Belfast (Northern Ireland)
London (England)

Someone in this topic mentioned The Hague. This is not the capital of The Netherlands, but it is where our governement is based.
And please, our country is called The Netherlands, NOT Holland. hno:
I really *hate* it when people call our country Holland, as do most southerners.
Holland is the name of just 2 provinces of (The Kingdom of) the Netherlands, North- and South Holland.


----------



## lffıs (Jan 4, 2005)

^ That's right. To make it clear, again, check this link!

Capitals I visited:

- Amsterdam (Netherlands)
- Brussels (Belgium)
- Berlin (Germany)
- London (United Kingdom)
- Paris (France)
- Vaduz (Liechtenstein)
- Luxembourg (Luxembourg)

Hmm, that's it.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Kyiv
Minsk
Warsaw
Rome
Vienna
Washington D.C.
Bratislava


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

PSVfanaat;10899318}
Amsterdam ([B said:


> The Netherlands[/B], NOT Holland!!!)


...but a bad example, because Amsterdam is in Noord-*Holland* :yes: 

:jk:

For me:

Stockholm
Oslo
Amsterdam
Berlin


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

However, it is not the capital city of Noord-Holland, Haarlem is


----------



## DEEP NORTH (Nov 21, 2006)

I covered a few capitals. These are the ones I remember:

Australia / South Pacific:

Apia (Samoa)
Nukualofa (Tonga)
Noumea (New Caledonia)
Canberra (Australia)

Asia

Singapore
Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia)
Bangkok (Thailand)
Phnom Penh (Cambodia)
Tokyo (Japan)

Middle East

Manama (Bahrain)
Muscat (Oman)
Amman (Jordan)
Damascus (Syria)
Beirut (Lebanon)
Cairo (Egypt)

Europe

Dublin (Ireland)
London (UK)
Paris (France)
Amsterdam (Netherlands)
Madrid (Spain)
Rome (Italy)
Vienna (Austria)
Bern (Switzerland)
Luxembourg City (Luxemburg)

Americas

Ottawa (Canada)
Washington DC (US)
Guatemala City (Guatemala)
Belize City (Belize)


----------



## skyscraperboy (Nov 1, 2006)

As for me,

Kuala Lumpur
DC
singapore
Canberre
bEIJING
Bangkok
jakarta
ottawa
Riyad(saudi ariabia)
Manila
London
Paris


----------



## Alweron (Sep 8, 2006)

Kuesel, pretty impressive list u have there! 
I've heard that Americans don't know anything about geographical things. And it looks like there's a a little bit truth in that rumeur. Is it really possible, that some one doesn't even know the capital of his/her country? I'm shocked to be honest. Maybe they should teach something about other countries too in the States.

I've visited:

Helsinki (my hometown)
Paris
Stockholm
Tallinn
Dublin
London
Monaco
(Riga, after few weeks)


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Berlin
Vienna
Budapest
Bern
London
Reykjavik 

In Reykjavik I was maybe 14 yers ago, when the former german president was there. We were at the same time at the same place (a big new built church). But I only was 6 years old at that time.


----------



## Orgoglioso (Aug 30, 2006)

For me:

London
Paris
Hanoi
Washington
Rome
Brussels
Dublin
Edinbrough
Cardiff
Singapore
and Leeds- capital of the republic of Yorkshire


----------



## Orgoglioso (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh i forgot Prague


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

40 country capitals for me until today.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ Wow, that's a lot eh! I'm gonna add 3 more this winter and maybe 1 more in July


----------



## Hochatas (Apr 23, 2006)

...


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Hanoi, Singapore, Paris, Berlin, London, Roma, DC, Copenhagen, Wien ...


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

7 countries visited, but only 4 capitals 

1. Moscow
2. Washington DC
3. Rome
4. Vienna


----------



## Jayme (Apr 23, 2006)

the only national capital i have been 2 is Beirut 
but for state capitals ive been to Sydeny and Brisbane


----------



## lffıs (Jan 4, 2005)

^ State capitals I've been are Assen (Drenthe), Leeuwarden (Fryslân), Arnhem (Gelderland), Groningen (Groningen), Maastricht (Limburg), 's-Hertogenbosch (North-Brabant), Utrecht (Utrecht), Middelburg (Zeeland) and Den Haag (South-Holland)!  :cheers:

*edit: Within the Netherlands only


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

State capitals outside Europe (that would be hundreds probably) in countries I travelled around in several states

Tizi Ouzu, Algeria
Bejaia, Algeria
Bouira, Algeria
+ Algiers
Sao Paulo, Brazil
Belo Horizonte, Brazil
Rio, Brazil
Curitiba, Brazil
Florianopolis, Brazil
Porto Alegre, Brazil
Ujung Pandang, Indonesia
Denpasar, Indonseia
Surabaya, Indonesia
Yogya, Indonesia
Medan, Indonesia
Mataram, Indonesia
Semarang, Indonesia
+ Jakarta
Antsiranana, Madagascar
+ Antananarivo
Austin, USA
Boston, USA


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Heheh I've never been to any American capitals (and I've visited 5)! The only state/province capitals I've been to are:

- Porto Alegre, RS (Brazil)
- Florianópolis, SC (Brazil)
- Curitiba, PR (Brazil)
- São Paulo, SP (Brazil)
- Salvador, BA (Brazil)
- João Pessoa, PB (Brazil)
- Natal, RN (Brazil)
- Toronto, ON (Canada)
- Québec City, QC (Canada)


----------



## Davis (May 27, 2006)

*My capital cities*

I have been :
Prague 10/10
Vienna 9.5/10
Bratislava (SVK) 8/10


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Man! I've only been to 2 capital cities:
Lima, Peru
Washington DC, USA


----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

bratislava - slovakia
prague - czech rep.
vienna - austria
london - UK
amsterdam - netherland
brussels - belgium/EU  
paris - france
ljubljana - slovenia
bern - switzerland
monaco  
rome - italy
bishkek - kyrgyzstan
astana - kazakhstan
moscow - russia
new delhi - india
seoul - korea
beijing - china
tbilisi - georgia
budapest - hungary
nicosia - cyprus
washington dc - usa
madrid - spain
jerusalem - israel
vatican city - vatican
luxembourg - luxembourg


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

^^ Nicosia, Amsterdam...........


----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

Doveling said:


> ^^ Nicosia, Amsterdam...........


ok... sorry for larnaka, i mixed it up... uf... hopefuly my cyprian friends are not checking this ... but amsterdam is defintely not a capital of netherlands....  queen is in hague... for sure )


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

peterthegreat said:


> but amsterdam is defintely not a capital of netherlands....  queen is in hague... for sure )


But Amsterdam is STILL the capital, sorry - Den Haag ist the Government seat though


----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

Kuesel said:


> But Amsterdam is STILL the capital, sorry - Den Haag ist the Government seat though


ok gyus... my mistake... again... dont understand this.... 

from wikipedia

The capital of the Netherlands is Amsterdam, even though the States-General and the government have both been situated in The Hague since 1584. Amsterdam is the capital by constitution and is recognized as such by the Dutch.


----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

........The only other countries at present time which have a complete split between capital and seat of government are Benin and Bolivia, but this is purely coincidental.


----------



## Bluegate74 (Nov 28, 2005)

*CAPITALS PLEASE!!!*



GlasgowMan said:


> Glasgow, Scotland. (Real capital of Scotland)
> London, England.
> Brussels, Belgium.
> Amsterdam, Holland.
> ...



Amsterdam is NOT a capital city and Glasgow definately is not one either, whether you would like it to be or not.


----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

Bluegate74 said:


> Amsterdam is NOT a capital city and Glasgow definately is not one either, whether you would like it to be or not.


read the posts ^^ ... amsterdam is a capital...  just discussed it


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Will you please stop to doubt the status of Amsterdam!!!??? I was in both of the Netherland's "capitals" so it doesn't matter for me. But fact is that Amsterdam is the formal Capital of the nation (Bolivia is a much more special example which takes too long to explain here) PERIOD!!!


----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

Kuesel said:


> Will you please stop to doubt the status of Amsterdam!!!??? I was in both of the Netherland's "capitals" so it doesn't matter for me. But fact is that Amsterdam is the formal Capital of the nation (Bolivia is a much more special example which takes too long to explain here) PERIOD!!!


breath deeply... take it easy... i think you´ll find many people saying amsterdam is not a capital... :nuts: we are all human being, so we do mistakes... eventhough they are stupid.... the thing is, that for example, we were learnd /during comunism as far as i remember / that den haag is a capital... so maybe that´s why... :banana:


----------



## ivanhenares (May 17, 2006)

Manila, Philippines
Bandar Seri Begawan, Brunei
Phnom Penh, Cambodia
Beijing, China
Hagatna, Guam
Tokyo, Japan
Vientiane, Laos
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
Saipan, Northern Marianas
Singapore
Seoul, South Korea
Taipei, Taiwan
Bangkok, Thailand
Washington DC, USA


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Doesn't South AFrica have like three capitals?


----------



## oz.fil (Jun 2, 2006)

^^^ The capital of a country is where the seat of the national government is based, so unless SA has three different governments ruling the country then yes there are three...

Been to
Manila, Philippines
Tokyo, Japan
=D havnt even been to Canberra ahaha :lol:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Kuesel said:


> But fact is that Amsterdam is the formal Capital of the nation *(Bolivia is a much more special example which takes too long to explain here)*


Please do! I know there are La Paz and Sucre, but I never really knew which is the right one; or both perhaps?


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

Jakarta
Singapore
Kuala Lumpur (KL)


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

been to
Athens
Rome
Berlin
Paris
Brussels
Riyadh
Manila
Singapore


----------



## mauricio_unam (Dec 31, 2006)

Ottawa
Washington
Mexico City
Guatemala City
Panama City
Bogota
Caracas
Lima
La Paz
Santiago
Buenos Aires
Montevideo
Berlin
Praga
Viena
Budapest
Amsterdam
Seúl
Beijing


----------



## homeandaway (Jan 12, 2007)

Ive been to the following capital cities - 

1 - London, UK.
2 - Warsaw, Poland.
3 - Berlin, Germany.
4 - Cairo, Egypt.
5 - Brussels, Belgium.
6 - Arrecife, Lanzarote. (Spain).
7 - Funchal, Madeira. (Portugal).
8 - Mahon, Menorca. (Spain).

And the following countries - 

1 - USA - New York.
2 - Mexico - Cancun.
3 - Portugal - Argarve and others.
4 - Spain - Many places!
5 - Austria - forgotten!
6 - France - forgotten!
7 - Cyprus - Paphos.

My mum and dad have been to

1- Jerusalem, Isreal.
2 - Rome, Italy
3 - Warsaw, Poland. (mum).
4 - Cairo, Egypt.
5 - San Juan, Puerto Rico.
6 - London, UK.
7 - Paris, France.
8 - Brussels, Belgium.
9 - Berlin, Germany.
10 - Vatican City, Vatican.
11 - Charlotte Amalie, Virgin Islands.
12 - Arrecife, Lanzarote. (Spain) (mum).
13 - Athens, Greece. (dad).
14 - Mahon, Menorca. (Spain).
15 - La Palma, Majorca. (Spain).

And a few more that i have forgotten!:nuts:


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

This are the capital I have visited.

Washington D.C.
Ottawa.
Mexico City.
San Juan.
Buenos Aires.
Madrid.
Paris.
London.
Bern.
Vienna.
Rome.
Vatican City.
Vaduz.
Bridgetown.


----------



## Kane007 (May 30, 2006)

Wellington, NZ
Nadi, Fiji
Tahiti, French Polynesia
Harare, Zimbabwe
Hong Kong (When separate)
Macau (Also when separate)
London, UK
Paris, France
Monaco-Ville, Monaco
Singapore


----------



## city_life (Apr 4, 2007)

London
Wellington
Stockholm
Canberra
Berlin
Budapest
Nadi
Rome


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

I have visited many countries..
but not their capitals..


My looong list: :lol: 

Buenos Aires


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

London
Paris
Moscow
Helsinki (i think is a capital)
Monaco (a kinda capital city/country thing)


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

mariano90_arg said:


> I have visited many countries..
> but not their capitals..
> 
> 
> ...




same here lol


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Mmmm...

Ottawa
DC
Mexico City
Bogotà
Caracas
Lisbon
Paris
London
Athens
Prague
Monaco
Ankara
San Marino
Rome
Vatican City 

And surely I forgot many others...


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

This thread is about 
Capital of a country? province? state?


----------



## Kane007 (May 30, 2006)

mariano90_arg said:


> This thread is about
> Capital of a country? province? state?


I think NewYorkYankee1955 was quite specific in that he was after national capitals, as I think state/provincial capitals may get huge.


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

^^

Ok!.. I was just wondering!..

Beacause I wanted to add some other cities to my list: I mean: Buenos Aires.


----------



## Kane007 (May 30, 2006)

:cheers: 
You could always start a new thread *Capitals | National, State or Provincial* Judicial, Administrative etc!

I'd like to skite as well!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

none capital i have been to. it's a pity.


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Canberra
Suva 
Port Villa
Kuala Lumpur (when it was capital)
Bangkok
Beijing
Ulaan Baator
Moscow
Copenhagen
London 
Edinburgh
Washington
Ottawa
Singapore (bit hard not to if you're in the country lol)


----------



## gálibo (Mar 31, 2006)

Madrid
Paris
London
Roma
Athens
Amsterdam/The Hague ?¿ both
Bruselles
Vienna
Prague
Budapest
Ottawa

Monaco
San Marino
Vaticano
Vaduz


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

My Capitals:

-Roma
-Paris
-London
-Bern
-Amsterdam
-Madrid
-Berlin
-Dublin
-Mahè
-Nairobi
-Beyrut
-Theran
-Athens
-Nicosia
-Moscow
-Stockholm
-Copenhagen
-Mexico City
-Canberra
-Yangon/Rangoon
-Bangkok
-Phnom Penh
-Singapore
-Kuala Lumpur
(-Papetee)


For sure I forget some others...maybe I will edit ...^^


----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

@Galibo

Amsterdam is the capital of the Netherlands


----------



## MNL (Jan 13, 2007)

Manila
Washington DC


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Ottawa
London
Rekjavik
Paris
Helsinki

Would love to do the following capitals next:

Istanbul
Beijing
Cairo
New Delhi
Tokyo


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Washington
London
Paris
Hamilton, Bermuda
Monaco

Not too many but I have been to a lot of non-capital places.


----------



## rober2010 (Dec 31, 2006)

washington
tokio
buenos aires
madrid
casablanca
lima
asuncion
montevideo
santiago
nassau


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*aye aye sir!*

Between the years 1994 and 1998 I was employed by the Cunard company, a British passenger ship company (although during those years it was owned by Kvearner, a huge Norwegian corporation), sailing around the world on it's famous flagship, HMS Queen Elizabeth 2 (QE2). I am a member of the Royal Merchant Navy. I visited Muscat by sea.

:banana2::cucumber:epper:


----------



## Insanedriver (Oct 18, 2006)

if were talkin about capitals... 
grrr

Manila
Riyadh
Doha


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

London
Paris
Rome
Amsterdam
Brussels
Helsinki
Tallinn


----------



## Ursyn (Jun 20, 2003)

Bratislava
Wien
Bangkok
Kuala Lumpur
Singapore
and of course Warsaw, where I live.


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

I don't remember if I posted in this thread already.. 

Anyways:

Canberra 
Manila
Singapore 
London
Paris
Madrid
Rome


----------



## The Knowledgeable (Nov 8, 2007)

In alphabetical order:

Amman 
Amsterdam 
Cairo 
Edinburgh (Scotland)
Jerusalem 
London 
Madrid 
Rome 
Vienna 
Washington DC


----------



## yojo (Aug 8, 2007)

Amsterdam
The hague
Bruxelles
Paris
New Delhi
Bejing
Bern
Rome
Copenhavn
Prague
Luxembourg
Monaco
Viena
Berlin


----------



## Eagles (Nov 10, 2007)

*My favourite capitals*

-My city: *Rome*, Italy
-London, UK
-Paris, France
-Amsterdam, Netherlands
-Berlin, Germany
-Vienna, Austria
-Washington, Usa
-Bruxelles
-Copenaghen
-Prague


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

*Capitals I visited*:

_London
Paris
Madrid_

*Other cities I visited*:

_Antwerpen
Innsbruck
Milan (Looks like a capital)_


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

*I hope you dont mind me posting a few pictures of New Zealands Capital city-WELLINGTON*


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

Jakarta 
Singapore
Kuala Lumpur ...

Indonesia is really big ,, I am a domestic & SEA Regional traveller :lol: ....


----------



## Delfts blauw (Nov 12, 2005)

Amsterdam 
London
Paris 
Brussel
Berlin
Copenhagen
Stockholm
Helsinki
Oslo
warsaw
tallin 
riga 
vilnius
Rome
Madrid
Lisbon
Bankok
Phnom phen
San josé ( costa rica )


Btw the Hague isn't the capital of the Netherlands/ Holland Amsterdam is


----------



## sumisu (Apr 29, 2006)

Dublin - Ireland
London- UK
Paris- France
Ottawa- Canada
Washington - USA
Nassau- Bahamas
Tokyo- Japan


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

I've been at Caracas and Oranjestad


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

DC
Lima
Panama City
and all the capitol cities in the east coast.


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*CAPITAL CITIES WHERE I'VE BEEN!​*
*Caracas - Venezuela - South America​**Modern, dinamic, awesome, exelent night life and so great if you are gay. Places like Las Mercedes you only will find at Caracas​*















































































*Oranjestad - Aruba - Caribean Sea​**Beach, sun and sand... the perfect vacations, you will also find great night clubs and uncredible hotels and resorts​*


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Bogotá (Colombia)
Caracas (Venezuela)
Oranjestad (Aruba)
Bridgetown (Barbados)
Castries (Santa Lucia)

I will be on december

Santiago (Chile)
Buenos Aires (Argentina)
Montevideo (Uruguay)


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

I've been only in Mexico City!

Someday i'm gonna meet more national capitals....


----------



## Iemand (Aug 16, 2007)

Andorra la Vella (Andorra)
Brussels (Belgium)
Copenhagen (Denmark)
London (UK)
Luxembourg (Luxembourg)
Paris (France)
Tunis (Tunisia)


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Let's see.

Amsterdam
Brussels
London
Berlin
Vienna
Bern
Tokyo

I should travel more.


----------



## pechie (Nov 25, 2007)

*My Capitals*

Paris (Eiffel Tower)
Manila (Hospitable)
London (Beautiful)
Athens (Very Historical)
Tokyo (Technology)haha!
Beijing (2008 Olympics)
Washington (Home of the most powerful man in the world)

:banana:


----------



## Kailyas (Nov 23, 2007)

Jakarta (my hometown)
Singapore
Kuala Lumpur
Bangkok


----------



## Berris (Oct 8, 2005)

Madrid 
London 
Copenhagen
Dublin


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

Brussels
Amsterdam
London
Luxemburg
Paris
Madrid
Dublin
Prague
Ljubljana
Rome
Rabat
Vientiane
Bangkok
Hanoi
Teheran
(Bastia)
(Edinburgh)
(Palma de Mallorca)


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

cmoonflyer said:


> Me : Yangon , Bangkok , Beirut , Tel Aviv , Singapore ,Cairo , Libreville , Malabo , Cape Town , Madrid and Kuala Lumper !


Tel Aviv is not a capital.


me:
Moscow, Russia
Dushanbe, Tajikistan (born there)
Paris, France
London, UK
Vine, Austria
Jerusalem, Israel


----------



## arun' (Apr 21, 2007)

my visited capitals:
Vilnius, Riga, Tallinn, Warsaw, Minsk, Bratislava, Vienna, Prague, Berlin, Copenhagen, Stockholm, Helsinki, Bruxelles and Luxembourg


----------



## Lawcheehung (Jun 19, 2007)

Washington DC
Ottawa
Havana


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Lisbon




































http://lve.scola.ac-paris.fr/portugais/Photos Lisboa.htm


----------



## nazor (Oct 31, 2007)

ive been to none /cry!


----------



## Sdare (Aug 31, 2007)

Riyadh (actually from there)
Ottawa
Paris
Vienna
London
Putrajaya
Manamah
Nicosia 
this is what I remember!!!


----------

